# Back out of proposal



## jeffspain (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking for politically correct way to back out of proposal; Any suggestions?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You have no commitment with a proposal. 

Sorry, something better came up should be good enough.

Or better yet, if you are in a mean mood - tell them the truth about the 10 red flags that they have.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Please post a proper introduction in the introduction forum and complete your profile so the kinds folks here may better assist the future questions you will have. Then jump right in. :thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Why is it that hardly any new members do this..any way...nothing signed..nothing committed. Just tell them another job signed and now your schedule is full.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tell them that you appreciate time they have taken to review your proposal/bid and that,unfortunately,while they were reviewing it,you signed other customer. Tell them its unfortunate and you would love to do the work for them,but you have no more openings left and wish them best of luck with their upcoming renovations.


----------



## jeffspain (Mar 24, 2012)

To The Italian, good advice, and I wouldn't be lying to them either. Thank you.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I just say sorry, it's an interesting project, but I just got booked up. I don't have any more open slots for your project.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

If you haven't quoted it, just quote yourself out of it. Double the price, and on the off-chance that you do get it, make sure the contract is rock-solid and that funds have been verified and make good money on the difficult project.

If you've already quoted it, then you're already slightly committed, but not totally and can go with the "too busy" route, or you can simply be honest and say, "I apologize, but that this time we feel that we cannot offer the best service for your project and recommend *** as they are more suited for what you're looking for."

I mean, so what if you make them mad? You didn't want their business anyway, and they probably aren't going to write a negative review simply because you backed out.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Why dont you want this particular job/client ??????


----------



## jeffspain (Mar 24, 2012)

SSC said:


> Why dont you want this particular job/client ??????


I was awarded a more lucrative project that's absorbing my capital. Both projects schedules match. I could man up but would have to ask for aprox 40K up front & dont want to look like a shmuck so....


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

jeffspain said:


> I was awarded a more lucrative project that's absorbing my capital. Both projects schedules match. I could man up but would have to ask for aprox 40K up front & dont want to look like a shmuck so....


Oh I was hoping there was a good story coming.
I f you want to keep the customerand job can you push them off a lil till the other job is done


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know, sounds like the opportunity to grow is knocking!


----------



## Bob Victorino (Mar 5, 2012)

Any way you back out of the proposal is politically correct, because it was just a _proposal_. As the submittee, you reserve the right to rescind the proposal. Even when I have submitted a proposal and I _wanted_ to do the work but was too busy, I've simply told them I can't handle it right now. From there, advise them on the proper price of the job and give them a few things to watch out for when hiring another company for the project. They will remember this and come back to you.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

While you were out trying to find a cheaper contractor, I was out finding a richer customer.


----------



## jeffspain (Mar 24, 2012)

Pearce Services said:


> While you were out trying to find a cheaper contractor, I was out finding a richer customer.




Like


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

while you one was looking for cheap contractor and other one was looking for richer customer, I had customer booked and I had cheaper contractor on my sub list ready to go.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

TheItalian204 said:


> while you one was looking for cheap contractor and other one was looking for richer customer, I had customer booked and I had cheaper contractor on my sub list ready to go.


That's why you make the big bucks....


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Pearce Services said:


> That's why you make the big bucks....


lol nah I am not Fanuka. :laughing:


----------

